# So long Leonard....



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgEiDc1aXr0


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

His final song was themed around a prayer, which is part of a mourning ritual. It's one of his best:

http://www.jta.org/2016/09/21/arts-...ew-birthday-song-is-very-jewish-and-very-dark


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

So sad........Leonard would have enjoyed this I think. It is probably his best known song and a classic for the ages.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

^Beautiful.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

olivaw said:


> ^Beautiful.


+10 Legend lost.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

very graciously autographed an old LP for me ("Songs Of Leonard Cohen") when he played here a few years back...


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> very graciously autographed an old LP for me ("Songs Of Leonard Cohen") when he played here a few years back...


One of my hobby's is vinyl,have about 3000 plus albums

When i get home i will visit

I have lots of Leonard Cohen,,

May he RIP


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Yes,he was certainly a Canadian Legend and poet extrodinare.
I remember one of his hits many years back...seems like a lifetime now...called Suzanne.
They just don't write beautiful songs like this these days..

Leonard Cohen Suzanne
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZX0CfFdk-jw

Suzanne takes you down to her place near the river, 
You can hear the boats go by you can spend the night beside her, 
And you know that she's half crazy but that's why you wanna be there, 
And she feeds you tea and oranges that come all the way from China, 
And just when you mean to tell her that you have no love to give her, 
Then she gets you on her wavelength and she lets the river answer, 
That you've always been her lover.

[Chorus]
And you want to travel with her, 
And you want to travel blind, 
And you know that she will trust you, 
For you've touched her perfect body with your mind.

And Jesus was a sailor when He walked upon the water, 
And He spent a long time watching from His lonely wooden tower, 
And when He knew for certain only drowning men could see him, 
He said "all men will be sailors then until the sea shall free them,"
But He Himself was broken, long before the sky would open
Forsaken, almost human, He sank beneath your wisdom like a stone.

[Chorus]
And you want to travel with him, 
And you want to travel blind, 
And you think maybe you'll trust him, 
For he's touched your perfect body with his mind.

Now Suzanne takes your hand and she leads you to the river, 
She is wearing rags and feathers from Salvation Army counters, 
And the sun pours down like honey on Our Lady of the Harbour, 
And she shows you where to look among the garbage and the flowers, 
There are heroes in the seaweed, there are children in the morning, 
They are leaning out for love and they will lean that way forever, 
While Suzanne holds the mirror.

[Chorus]
And you want to travel with her, 
And you want to travel blind, 
And you know that you can trust her, 
For she's touched your perfect body with her mind.
Songwriters: COHEN, LEONARD


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> very graciously autographed an old LP for me ("Songs Of Leonard Cohen") when he played here a few years back...


geee...i just dug it out...got the LP title wrong..."Songs From a Room" it was....time does that to the memory i guess...
Here it is, if anyon'e interested in a listen ......oh man...:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8fT7rnRotY&list=PL_p-PlRlSaB-ZIvtiGMCAUPq6Gx9aXhjF


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

^Bird on the wire. Just one of many great Cohen songs. Leonard Cohen will be missed but he left us a lot to remember him by.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

.

here is a study of Leonard Cohen's roots in montreal, first published only a few weeks ago in september 2016, to hail Cohen's final album You Want It Darker. The poet & songwriter's voice is mixed with that of Gideon Zelermyer, the cantor who presently serves Cohen's childhood synagogue the Sha'ar Hashomayim.

Cohen's life was marked by his search for love & by his abundant giving of love. Zelermyer's life is dedicated to the singing of love.

as news of Cohen's burial in a traditional ritual ceremony in the Sha'ar cemetery atop mount royal has spread over the past two days, thousands have spoken out about his passing. Almost without exception, they tell how much love Leonard Cohen gave to their own lives.

what a miraculous balm to pour, this week, upon a troubled north america.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/arts...-montreal-for-newalbum-music/article32362402/


.


----------



## wraphter (Sep 21, 2016)

There has been no comment about the cause of death. His last album had the line “I’m ready, my Lord."

Maybe he took his own life.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

wraphter said:


> There has been no comment about the cause of death. His last album had the line “I’m ready, my Lord."
> 
> Maybe he took his own life.



probably not.

Leonard Cohen was 82. He had been ill a very long time. He'd recently written to Marianne - the famous Marianne of his long idyll in greece - as she lay dying of cancer in faraway norway (Marianne would precede Leonard in death by a few months.)

in his letter, Cohen commented on how both their bodies had been badly wrecked by time. He told Marianne that he was following close behind her. If you reach out your hand now, you will be able to find mine, wrote the poet to his old love.

.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)




----------

